# Got Orijen Today



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok so i got my Orijen in the mail today. Puppy Large Breed. Is this the right kind? From my understanding anything that is going to be 50ib+ when adult is concidered large breed. Also on the back of the bag it says to give him 5 1/2 - 6 cups a day. i dont know if its just me but that seems like alot. i can barely get him to eat a full cup in the morning. and at night. any tips on gettng him to eat more? he is a few days over 12 weeks. Thanks for any input


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah thats wayyyyy to much food. and also, apbts are NOT considered large breed dogs  shoulda asked before u bought the bag... 

also i looked at the website, and i dont know if u noticed but the bag is in the metric system, and its basing ur feeding amount off of the adult weight... ull have to convert the mertic to standard and figure from there. 

is there anyway u can return it for the regular feed? being that orijen is so high in protein and all the other goodies what not it may make ur puppy sick feeding the large breed formula.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

APBT arent supposed to be large breeds but dont tell that to all the bully owners out there


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wheezie said:


> APBT arent supposed to be large breeds but dont tell that to all the bully owners out there


oh ill tell them... i hate that bully owners think that since their dog is going to reach 100lbs they fit the requirements for large breed feed. large breed is not only weight but hieght as well.... **shakes head** :hammer:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I don't even think a Bull Mastif would eat that much in a day...


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it going to bad to feed him the large breed kind? i would hate to waste $70. i cant return it. And how much do you think i should feed him a day?


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

im sure you will be fine with the feed.

But i would NOT feed over 3 cups a day. I was in your shoes aswell. Have a pup that if you left the whole bag of food out he would still only nibble. Ive come to realize that 2 cups a day is good for us. He will be 8mths tomorrow, and since about 14 wks, ive been feeding 2 cups a day. Dog is not fat nor skinny, more on the leaner side for a pup.


If i were you, id feed what you bought. Your dog is gonna have the runs, etc, just as if you changed to any other food on the market. Watch for vomitting, or character changes in your dog. But i honestly think your fine with the feed you bought.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

1-1.5 cups in the am and same in the pm. I very the last .5 on how skinny my dog is looking today.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Puppy Feeding
scroll down to imperial units

i got this off the website... they do recoomend to feed a little more then i did. but that should give u an idea....

i would order the regular food next time.


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

but you think he should be fine eating this for now? and around what age do you switch from puppy to adult just out of curiosity.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i switched from puppy to adult at 10 months but from what ive seen on this site and others thats kinda late


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BLkDOuTSrT4[303] said:


> but you think he should be fine eating this for now? and around what age do you switch from puppy to adult just out of curiosity.


i think ull be okay _for now._ also are u mixing in the old food with this new food? u should do that for a week, so its not so hard on ur pups tummy. there is alot of protien in this food so it will be kinda harsh on the belly. id slowly introduce the food over a weeks time period or longer.

what were u feeding before?

switch the closest to 1yr as possible... lucky for me, kenyas last bag of puppy will finish when she is 11.5months


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

yea i have been mixing half of his old food in with the new 50/50. And i was feeding him iam smart puppy large breed. :hammer: 

Now i know to not buy the large breed kind


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> switch the closest to 1yr as possible... lucky for me, kenyas last bag of puppy will finish when she is 11.5months


Really?

I have always heard for an really active dog that they can stay on puppy until 18 months or so.....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Really?
> 
> I have always heard for an really active dog that they can stay on puppy until 18 months or so.....


never heard that... they switch the gsd at the PD at 1yr.... i would love to keep her on puppy. she could my puppy for another six months


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> never heard that... they switch the gsd at the PD at 1yr.... i would love to keep her on puppy. she could my puppy for another six months


Thats what I have heard from my vet so I figure she knows Zoe's body better than anyone so I'm gonna go with it....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Thats what I have heard from my vet so I figure she knows Zoe's body better than anyone so I'm gonna go with it....


hmm gonna have to call my vet and see what he says lol


----------



## Rico (Feb 19, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> oh ill tell them... i hate that bully owners think that since their dog is going to reach 100lbs they fit the requirements for large breed feed. large breed is not only weight but hieght as well.... **shakes head** :hammer:


APBT or I mean my Bully is a LARGE BREED DOG.......LOL.. hey I went over to the Orijen.. I had to order it since my local spot doesnt have it. So I am gonna do the puppy formula for now he is only 10 weeks old and then what do you think the 6 Fish or there Adult formula..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Rico said:


> APBT or I mean my Bully is a LARGE BREED DOG.......LOL.. hey I went over to the Orijen.. I had to order it since my local spot doesnt have it. So I am gonna do the puppy formula for now he is only 10 weeks old and then what do you think the 6 Fish or there Adult formula..


u had to order onlie? sucks i ahve to drive a good 45min just to get kenyas food... so ur doing reg formula eh?? good choice  yeah i wanna try to fish adult formula once i switch kenya over... shoot, i might even wanna eat some lol.... i think what im going to do tho is switch every other bag from reg adult to fish diet adult.... **shrugs**


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Why do you wanna switch? Just to try it out?


what do u mean switch??? orijen has two adult formulas... the 6fish formula and the reg formula... i def want to get kenya on the fish when she hits 1.5yrs, but i may throw in a bag of reeg just to chage it up ya know....


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Yeah well i meant from reg adult to the 6 fish. But i see you just wanna change it up a bit. The store i get mine from has a trial bag of the 6 fish formula for 2.99. Maybe they have it were you go. Just to try it out.


NO TRIAL BAGS...  totally blows...


----------



## Rico (Feb 19, 2009)

Why wait till she is 1.5 yrs for the 6 fish? Yeah I am going with the Reg Puppy they still recommend Large Breed so does Innova when you call them.. They really do it off just weight.. But yeah I really like the ingredints of the Orijen Puppy over the Innova Puppy.. You think online is no good to order??


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Rico said:


> Why wait till she is 1.5 yrs for the 6 fish? Yeah I am going with the Reg Puppy they still recommend Large Breed so does Innova when you call them.. They really do it off just weight.. But yeah I really like the ingredints of the Orijen Puppy over the Innova Puppy.. You think online is no good to order??


not that its bad.. it jsut sucks to have to order it online. do they charge shipping? well roxy mentioned that working dogs dont need to be switched over to adult food until 1.5yrs. and i checked with my vet, and my shutz instructer and they said she i right lol. so im keeping kenya on puppy until she hits 1.5yrs.. she can be my puppy for an extra 6months


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Dang only one place in town carries Orijen where I live there goes the competitive pricing I was hoping for.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I pay about $60 for a 30# bag of the regular adult food. So $70 to order by mail doesn't sound too bad. I think you will be fine using the bag you have don't stress to much over it. Just switch to the regular puppy when the bag is empty. Orijen is one food I have not had a problem switching to cold turkey. 

You do know the back of the bag is in kg not lbs...are you sure you read the feeding amount properly because that sounds like a whole lot of food. I feed mine (12months and 24months) 1.5 cups each a day.


----------

